# My Pitbull is SOO skinny URGENT



## PVTeaton (Feb 1, 2011)

I have taken him to the vet and had is shots updated. He's had 3 series of shot and I'm gettin his booster Saturday. He eats 2x a day and can still keep going. His ribs protrude outwards and he's so lazy. He threw up after his meal this morning. He used to be all peppy, but now he looks and acts sickly. What are some possible reasons for this.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Parvo, canine corona virus, coccidia, etc. There are so many possibilities. I would take him to the vet asap and get your pup tested and treated. Some of these problems could kill your pup within 24 hours if not handled properly. Keep your pup hydrated if he is throwing up or having diarrhea and won't eat. Pedialyte, gatorade, water, etc. If he won't drink it, get a syringe without a needle and force him. Make sure his gums stay pink until you make it to the vet.


----------



## PVTeaton (Feb 1, 2011)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> Parvo, canine corona virus, coccidia, etc. There are so many possibilities. I would take him to the vet asap and get your pup tested and treated. Some of these problems could kill your pup within 24 hours if not handled properly. Keep your pup hydrated if he is throwing up or having diarrhea and won't eat. Pedialyte, gatorade, water, etc. If he won't drink it, get a syringe without a needle and force him. Make sure his gums stay pink until you make it to the vet.


He eats fine...LOTS OF APPITITE lol. He's been this way since I've had em. I asked the vvet at the last visit a mnth ago. He said some pits go thru an "ugly stage" as puppies. But i've never seen this before. He used to b very playful, now he just acts sad. and his anal hole is always slightly swolen, so idk. I'm gonna talk to the vet saturday.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

He might be having a bad case of worms/roundworms or else maybe he is having trouble relieving his bowels and needs anal gland expression? Any rubbing of his rear on the floor? I would still take him to the vet asap you don't want to joke around with throwing up and sudden changes in mood like that.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Id think maybe worms ? id take him to a different vetif the 1st one isnt helping. they do go through a gangly age but would have nothing to do with him puking or getting thin like that. Sounds like he needs to have some tests run adn find out whats going on ASAP. keep us posted on what the vet says.


----------



## PVTeaton (Feb 1, 2011)

this was his first instance with the puking. hed b a beautiful dog full grown tho, if i can get him thru this. Hes half rednose, and half razors edge. Brindle. I think he'll pull thru. the vet is good, ill get y'all some info saturday! thanks for the support!


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

I think worms sound like the go aswell. i would go by the first answer you were given just to play it safe, bit weird that hes aacting like that makes me think it may be worse than worms, please let us know how you go.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

JFYI , rednose is a color as is brindle and razors edge is a blood line , so the only color that matters is the color he is , and his bloodlines have razors edge in them  just thought id help ya clarify that quickly lol Im sure the breeder used all those things to sell him but bluenose and rednose ect are just the colors. stick around and youll learn alot, but get him in the vet asap hopefully its something simple and easily treated . best of luck.


----------



## PVTeaton (Feb 1, 2011)

THANKS EVERYONE....and thanks for the breed color and bloodline clarification too lol. I'll keep everyone posted. He's stud hopefully lol, his name is dojo! wish us luck! he's my baby


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i agree with everyone thats posted. the possibilities are endless. but start at the most common (worms) and go from there


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Many pups go through a skinny stage can you post pictures? Many ppl also think the dogs look skinny but in fact your pup could be in great shape. Genetics play a huge role in how they look. My 9 month pups are a little skinny with ribs showing and the tops of the hip bones. Normally you do not want to see hips but it is just how they are growing. If you want to add weight add a scoop of lard to the food every time you feed. In a about 2 weeks you will see the increased fat will help put some weight on. Also you could increase the feed by a 1/2 per feeding, growing pups need their food adjusted as they grow. Then later you will back off the high amount and feed a more normal amount.


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

For weight gain, if your puppy doesnt have any underlying illness, try changing his food to a higher quality feed like Blue Buffalo, Diamond, TOTW, etc and/or increasing the amount he eats.
My brindle twins are skiiinnny while their brother is a big boy. They all eat the same amount of food, but their individual weight varies. Game bred pits are smaller all around than bullies. My 3 are all half bully half gamebred, my boy looks a like bully while the twins look more game bred.

Pics would help as well [=


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

He is having regular bowel movements. If not he could have an obstruction and that could be why he he is red and swollen back there. I hope you get him to the vet before saturday.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Some dogs also have a larger-appearing 'outie' bunghole... that wierds me out but it's just the way they are. You could try upping his food amout a tiny bit too - but final say should be the vet.


----------

